# Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen



## AndreL (21. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne mal ein treffen mit Kleinbooten und villeicht Bellyboaten im Bereich Kieler Bucht / Lübecker Bucht oder Fehmarn machen je nach Wind.
Allerdings denke ich dabei nicht an sowas wie das Großenbrodetreffen, vielmehr möchte ich eine Kleinanlage wie etwa Hohenfelde benutzen, was die Bootsgröße natürlich etwas einschränkt. Ich fahre ein 4,5m Boot und damit geht sowas noch sehr gut.
Besteht Interesse bei euch für so ein Treffen?

Also haben wir als Teilnehmer bisher:

1. mefohunter84 / Boot + 2 Plätze
2. Der_Glücklose / Boot + 0 Plätze
3. Dorschjoe / Boot + 0 Plätze
4. Reppi / Bellyboat - 1 Platz
5. oh-nemo / Boot + 0 Plätze
6. AndreL / Boot + 0 Plätze
7. MikeFish / Bellyboat - 1 Platz
8. detlefb / ?????
9. quicksilver 540 / Boot
10. Laggo / Bellyboat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Moin,
Solche Treffen wie du dir wünschst werden laufend im Meerforellen und Bellybootforum organisiert. Schau da öffter mal rein.


----------



## AndreL (21. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi Jörg,
das ist mir schon aufgefallen, nur liegt da der Schwerpunkt bei den Bellyboaten was häufig zur Folge hat das Boote wie meins nicht vernünftig ins Wasser zu bringen sind da die Kustenabschnitte doch überwiegend nach Bellyboatbedürfnissen gewählt wird und deshalb steht meine Frage im Bootsangeln Forum.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi,
Also die letzten Treffen wo ich dabei war waren auch immer reichlich richtige Boote dabei. Schlauchboote und auch Festboote. In Dazendorf bringt man die auch gut zu Wasser. Sicher in Katerienenhof ist das bestimmt schlechter aber da gehts ja nicht immer hin. Achte einfach mal weiter drauf wo die nächsten Treffen sind wenn es passt kannst dich ja kurzfristig anschließen.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur noch unsere Treffen in Meschendorf M-V empfehlen. Wenn das Wetter mal mitspielt haben wir da immer reichlich richtige Boote und BB Fahrer sind auch immer da.
Oder du setzt einfach mal ein Date rein und schaust wie die Resonanz ist. Du kannst ja festlegen wo es hingehen soll wenn du der Orga Chef bist.  Aber auch das kommt im MeFo Forum besser an weil da einfach mehr BB Fahrer lesen.


----------



## dorschjoe (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ich Fahre ein 4.20 Boot und finde deine Idee gut.Wenn es von der Zeit passt
kenne ich noch 2 Kleinboot Besitzer die bestimmt dabei wären.
Süssau wäre auch gut geeignet für die Zwecke.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				dorschjoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Fahre ein 4.20 Boot und finde deine Idee gut.Wenn es von der Zeit passt
> kenne ich noch 2 Kleinboot Besitzer die bestimmt dabei wären.
> Süssau wäre auch gut geeignet für die Zwecke.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Moinsen #h
wenn ich Zeit habe und das Wetter bzw. der Wind mitspielt wäre ich auch mal gern mit meiner Gummiwurst dabei.
Süssau hört sich doch gut an :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also ich hab mit "Ja" gestimmt. Denn als BB-Fahrer hab ich doch auch großes Interesse mich mit den Boot-Leuten mal zu treffen. Wer weiss was man noch vom anderen alles so lernen kann oder auch vermitteln kann.
Nur der Gedanke mal die Plätze von Boot und BB zu tauschen, wäe doch schon interessant.

Also setzt doch mal nen Termin an fürs kommende Jahr.  #6


----------



## AndreL (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi, 
ich denke auch das Süssau eine gute Wahl ist, da wir an diesem Küstenabschnitt sowohl für Bootsangler als auch für die Bellyboatfraktion akzeptable Verhältnisse vorfinden.
@Mike, die Idee mit dem Plätzetauschen finde ich recht interessant, zumal ich noch NIE in einem Bellyboat gesessen habe aber mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eins für Schweden zuzulegen.
Terminmäßig bin ich recht flexibel, nur währe es schön wenn wir uns auf einen Samstag einigen können.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

.....


----------



## AndreL (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ich habe auch Platz für 2 "Mitfahrer".
Der 25.12. Hmmmmmmmm, also ich weiß nicht so genau ob das ein Termin ist an dem viele Zeit haben (dürfen)


----------



## oh-nemo (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Bin ja gerne dabei aber am 25.12. gehört der Papi der Familie.
Im Jan.05 vieleicht.
@ AndreL mach doch mal n Schönes Treffen daraus.Könnte eines der ersten Kult-Anglerboard-Treffen 2005 werden :m


----------



## Nordangler (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Interesse jederzeit aber nicht an den Weihnachtstagen.

Sven


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

.....


----------



## AndreL (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

MAL MITFAHREN...... MAL DEIN BOOT ZUHAUSE LASSEN.......... Ich glaub ich höre Stimmen oder so.............. |krach: Soweit ich mich erinnere weigerst du dich renitent dein Boot und deinen Motor auch nur in die Nähe von Salzwasser zu bringen und gehörst fast schon zum "festen" Inventar in meinem Boot.
Um auf den 25. zu kommen..... ich glaube ich habe da keine Zeit "zu haben".


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

.....


----------



## AndreL (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Was haltet ihr vom Samstag den 08.01.05  ;+ .
Und als Ziel entweder Süssau bei Nördlichen oder Westlichen Winden und Hohenfelde bei Südlichen Winden.
Alternativ könnten wir auch (aber das wirklich nur bei optimalen Windverhältnissen) von Putgarden aus fahren und Platte satt fangen. Dafür brauchen wir aber am besten einen S/SW mit max 4.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also ich bin sehr gerne mit dabei! Schlauchboot 3,6m habe ich auch. Können also auch noch zwei Leutz mit reinhuschen. Süssau wollte ich sogar schon mal früher antesten, allerdings brauch ich noch nen 2. Mann zum "Boot in`s Wasser und zurück" schleppen!!!


----------



## AndreL (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also gegen eine gewisse Gebühr.........
Nein im Ernst, das sollte wohl kein Problem sein dein Boot ins Wasser zu bringen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

.....


----------



## dorschjoe (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Der 08.01.05 würde bei mir auch gut passen.


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also ich sach mal.......joo !
Wenn ich dann noch einen Platz auf einem Kampfstuhl im Boot ergattern könnte, würde ich doch glatt mal nen halben Tag die Entenfüße am Strand liegen lassen.... :q 
Gruß Uwe

PS. Anfang Jan. bin ich flexibel....


----------



## oh-nemo (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr vom Samstag den 08.01.05  ;+ .
> Und als Ziel  Süssau


Wenn das Wetter stimmt wäre ich auch dabei :m


----------



## AndreL (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Nagut, denn machen wir den 8.1. doch mal fest. #6 
Wollen wir "nur" angeln oder auch noch dabei oder danach ein nettes Wintergrillen machen?

Also haben wir als Teilnehmer bisher:

1. mefohunter84 / Boot + 2 Plätze
2. Der_Glücklose / Boot + 2 Plätze
3. Dorschjoe / ?
4. Reppi / Bellyboat - 1 Platz
5. oh-nemo / Boot + 0 Plätze
6. AndreL / Boot + 2 Plätze


----------



## oh-nemo (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Wenn ich komme werde ich noch n Kumpel mitbringen,demnach ist mein Kudder voll :m
Gegen ne Wurscht ist wohl nix einzuwenden #h
Das wird bestimmt n netter Tach.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also der 8.01.05 passt bis jetzt auch und wenn das Wetter auch noch mitspielt, bin ich und meine Rennbanane, sprich BB auch dabei !!  #6 

Grillkohle und Anzünder kann ich noch mitbringen, falls das was mit Grillen wird.


----------



## dorschjoe (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ich komme mit Boot und bringe noch ein Kumpel mit.
Bin dann leider voll,wird sonst zu eng.
Wenn ich allein komme sage ich noch bescheid,dann würde
ich natürlich noch jemanden mit auf mein Boot nehmen.


----------



## quicksilver540 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Moin mädels ,wenn man nen 1,1t Boot dort slippen kann wäre ich auch dabei,hört sich super an.Wie schauen die slippen dort aus?Rillen geht glaub ich fast immer:q :q Gruss Marco


----------



## quicksilver540 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ach ja einen könnte ich noch an board unterbringen.irgendwer muss ja das boot saubermachen und meine fische abhaken:g :q #h .nein im ernst es wäre wohl noch nen platz frei .kann auch jemanden direkt ab hamburg mitnehmen


----------



## AndreL (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@Quicksilver,
ich kenne die Anlage in Süssau leider nicht und kann deshalb zumindest zu der Anlage nichts sagen.
In Hohenfelde ist das slippen eines so schweren Bootes, na sagen wir mal mit sehr viel Mühe verbunden und in Putgarden sollte es recht gut funktionieren (habe schon mal jemanden mit so ner großen Schüssel dort slippen sehen.


----------



## oh-nemo (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

In Süssau hab ich selber noch nicht geslippt aber zugesehen.
Wenn nich grad n Meter Wasser fehlt würde das wohl gehen.
Und das auch noch umsonst :m
Ja das gibt es auch noch #6


----------



## Laggo (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Moin,
Ich hab auch zeit und lust, kann aber genau wie Mike und Reppi nur mit nem BB dienen.
Da wir grad mit mehreren Leuten dabei sind eine Orkney wieder klarschiff zu machen, kann man sich bei euch sicher einiges abgucken bzw Tips holen #6 
Bin also dabei |wavey: 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## quicksilver540 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

wenn es in richtung süssau geht könnte man ja notfalls in grossenbrode slippen,ich hätte aif alle fälle grosse lust(zu fischen)gruss marco


----------



## dorschjoe (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ich hoffe das Foto konmmt mit und man kann die Slipanlage gut sehen.
Das Boot(mein altes) steht auf der Slipe,ist aus Beton. #6


----------



## quicksilver540 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

soweit so gut ,die frage ist nur wie steil sie rein geht.ich habe keine lust 20m in die ostsee zu müssen und meinen ganzen trailer zu versenken.


----------



## dorschjoe (23. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Kommt auf denn Wasserstand an.


----------



## Nordlicht (24. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

ich hätte meine kleinen arbeiten am boot sonst gerne noch verschoben aber   ich habe eben mal im dienstplan geblättert und musste leider feststellen das dort am 08.01.2005 ein riesen D für dienst steht. es gibt für mich also weder ein "bootstreffen" noch eine neuauflage des "brandungsangeln der nordies" an diesem datum  :v


----------



## detlefb (24. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

8.1.05 hört sich gut an, das wird mal vorgemerkt.

@Mefohunter84, haste noch nen Platz frei ????


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

.....


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Na logo Detlef. Wenn bei mir nichts anders dazwischen kommt, biste mit an Bord.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

.....


----------



## dorschjoe (30. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Steht Süssau jetzt fest wenn der Wind passt?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## AndreL (30. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ja, Süssau oder Hohenfelde, je nach Wind.
Wobei Süssau erste Wahl ist


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Moin Mädels ,nun hab ich mir den Kopf zerbrochen wie ich ins Wasser komme und nun??nun habe ich gerade zwei Karten fürs Biathlon in Oberhof kaufen müssen 4-8.1.2005:c :c .5Tage mit frau in die Berge-wann kann ich denn entlich mal wieder fischen?Der Winter is zu kurz glaub ich .Gruss Marco


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@ quicksilver540
Tja so ist`s ebend. Man muß halt Priroritäten setzen. Ach übrigens kann man dort auch ein 1,1 t Schiff gut slippen. War am letzten WE dort. Na ja. Du fährts ja lieber in die Berge. (grins)


----------



## dorschjoe (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ist in Hohenfelde die Slipe immer frei zugänglich und ist die Rampe aus Beton?
Suche ja noch immer nach ausweichanlagen wenn in Süssau mal nichts geht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hey Leute!

Habe diesen Thread gerade gefunden und finde die Idee auch richtig klasse!

@mefohunter84: Hast Du vieleicht noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## haukep (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Schau mal hier http://www.familie-liedtke.de/home/seesagasbank.html


----------



## detlefb (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				dorschjoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in Hohenfelde die Slipe immer frei zugänglich und ist die Rampe aus Beton?
> Suche ja noch immer nach ausweichanlagen wenn in Süssau mal nichts geht.
> 
> Gruß Andreas




Soweit mir bekannt, sind beide frei zugänglich!


----------



## Reppi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also das Rentnerboot ist ja wohl voll, oder Detlef ??
Also wenn ich Euch nicht die ganzen Dorsche vom BB wechhfangen soll; wer hat denn nun noch Platz ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## haukep (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Das Frage ich mich auch.... :c  HAT DENN NIEMAND MEHR EIN PLÄTZCHEN FREI???   #c


----------



## AndreL (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Keine Panik Leute, ich versuche noch ein 2. Boot zu organisieren.


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Danke an Mefohunter, ich habe ein Plätzchen gefunden


----------



## dorschjoe (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Habe das Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen mal wieder hoch geholt,fals noch Leute
Intresse haben.Sucht ja fast keiner auf der zweiten Seite und es ist ja auch bald soweit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Kalle (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

tja intresse hätte ich ja auch mal, aber weder belly noch boot...hab den tread auch zu spät gesehen...
aber beim nächsten mal würd ich dann auch mitmachen wollen.


----------



## dorschjoe (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

War gestern mit dem Boot in Dahme(Süssau),die Dorsche haben wie Wild auf alles gebissen.
Haben auf 10m geschleppt,die Dorsche haben zwischen 4 und 8m gebissen.
Bei ca.30 Dorschen haben wir abgebrochen,hatten es zwar noch mal auf Mefo 
probiert die Dorsche waren selbst bei flach geführten Ködern immer schneller.
Die Grössen waren auch super ca 15 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 65,die anderen zwischen
65 und 85cm.
Selten so einen Tag erlebt was die Dorsche betrifft,fahre morgen gleich noch mal los.

Hoffe am 08.01.05 wird es auch so gut.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				dorschjoe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grössen waren auch super ca 15 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 65,die anderen zwischen
> 65 und 85cm.
> Selten so einen Tag erlebt was die Dorsche betrifft,fahre morgen gleich noch mal los.
> 
> ...


Andreas das war ja ein "Dorsch-Festival"
Glückwunsch von mir #h
Bis zum 8.Januar ist ja nicht mehr lange hin :m


----------



## Freelander (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit mir bekannt, sind beide frei zugänglich!


Hallo!
Das die Slippanlage in Hohenfelde frei zugänglich ist,ist leider nur bedingt richtig.
Wenn Ihr die Slippanlage vom Landwirt meint,denn dafür ist ein Schlüssel für den Schlagbaum notwendig der ihm gehört.Ich weiß das,weil ich einen habe.
Kostet einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag für die Instandhaltungskosten!
Lohnt sich aber im jedenfall,weil er die Rampe nach jedem Winter wieder instand setzt.
Zur Slippanlage Süssau habe ich jetzt gehört das die Gemeinde dort angeblich Gebühren erhebt(vielleicht auch nur ein Gerücht?),wenn jemand etwas darüber weiß,wäre es nett wenn er das mal ins Board stellt.
Gruß
Freelander#h


----------



## AndreL (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi freelander,
wenn es die "Anlage" ist auf die du direkt zufährst wenn du die Strandstrasse in richtung Strand fährst ist deine Aussage "bedingt" richtig   in den WINTERMONATEN ist dort KEINE Kette oder ein Schlagbaum, wenn du das Ding hinterm Campingplatz meinst, mit der habe ich KEINERLEI Erfahrung.
Aber sollte es die sein interessiert es mich was ihr dafür "abnickeln" müßt.
Habe mir das Teil mal vom Wasser aus angeschaut und konnte mir nicht vorstellen das man über diese Steinplatten die sehr große Spalten hatten (Herbst 03) auch nur ansatzweise einen Trailer schieben kann.


----------



## dorschjoe (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hier noch mal ein Foto von einen der besseren Dorsche :q  :q  :q .


----------



## haukep (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Super! Ich hoffe, wir haben am 8. auch so viel Glück wie Du!


----------



## Reppi (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

So, da mich ja niemand auf seinem Boot haben will ( berechtigte Angst, dass ich alles wechfange),  :q    meine Frage an die Entenfuß-Fraktion:
Ist jemand (Laggo/Mike) nun dabei ??
Ich habe keine Lúst mich alleine von den 3 PS Stinkern   über den Haufen fahren zu lassen........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hallo  Andre!

Genauso ist es,ich meine die Slippanlage hinterm Campingplatz.
 Gruß
Freelander
|wavey:


----------



## Laggo (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@Reppi

Da simma dabei |wavey: 

Es stellt sich nur die Frage ob wir Entenfüße nicht besser in Dahme zu Wasser gehen, und die Bootsleute zu uns rüberschippern ?
Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie in Süssau die Bellybedingungen sind, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe läuft der Strand ziemlich flach aus #c
Oder hat jemand Bellyerfahrungen am Strand von Süssau ?

Gruß Laggo


----------



## haukep (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Soweit ich weiß ist die Tiefe ganz ok in Süssau, kommt mir zumindest beim Brandungsangeln so vor...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi Leute #h 
Also ich bin gerne dabei, hängt wieder mal alles vom Wetter ab.

Süssau oder Dahme ? Na da bin ich aber für Dahme aber nicht das Riff, sondern da hinter der Seebrücke. War zwar noch nicht mit dem BB dort aber dort ist bei 120m Entfernung schon über 4m tief. In Süssau dagegen nur 2,5 - 3 ! Für die Boote wäre das doch ein prima Schleppstrecke, von Süssau hoch bis Dahme und zurück. Vor Ort in Dahme könnte man denn auch nen bisschen am Strand was wegschnabulieren und so.  :k 
Wie gesagt wenn´s Wetter passt..... ich hab dann nen Grill mit und sogar noch Grillkohle.
Also Männer´s drückt die Daumen, das Petrus ein Einsehen mit uns hat.  #6


----------



## Laggo (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Mensch Mike, du sprichst mir aus der Seele so hab ich mir das auch gedacht #6 
Als Treffpunkt würd ich den Taucherparkplatz Richtung Leuchtturm vorschlagen, da parkt man quasi direkt am Wasser wegen der Schlepperei vom Grill usw.

Vielleicht werd ich morgen auch schon mal n bischen antesten #a 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## oh-nemo (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Boote wäre das doch ein prima Schleppstrecke, von Süssau hoch bis Dahme und zurück. Vor Ort in Dahme könnte man denn auch nen bisschen am Strand was wegschnabulieren und so.  :k
> Wie gesagt wenn´s Wetter passt..... ich hab dann nen Grill mit und sogar noch Grillkohle.
> Also Männer´s drückt die Daumen, das Petrus ein Einsehen mit uns hat  #6


Jo,Mike.
Das Problem wäre nur das Wetter:m
Wenns schäbig wird laufen wir halt den Stand ab.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@ Laggo

Gib doch mal bitte nen genauen Anfahrtsweg. Ich such mir da immer nen Wolf in Dahme. Den Riff-Parkplatz finde ich immer aber dann..... #c 
Im Angelführer von Udo Schroeter ist nur ein grosser Parkplatz hinterm Deich beschrieben.... ja aber wo in Dahme ???????


----------



## Laggo (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Mach ich heut abend Mike,ich werd jetzt erstmal gucken ob es da noch Fisch gibt #6


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> werd jetzt erstmal gucken ob es da noch Fisch gibt #6


@Leuchtfeuer #h
schreib schön rein was Du gefangen hast.
Strammer SW heute,trotzdem viel Spass.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## JosiHH (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Tätätätääää....
Nu hab ich es endlich in den Händen: MEIN TOGIAK   :l 
Bis zum 08.01. hab ich ja noch n büschen Zeit zum Flossen- und Pumpen-Kaufen.... |bla: 
Also bin ich erstmal dabei.. aber falls n Wintereinbruch kommt (jammer, wimmer)...
Setzt mich auf die Liste

Josi


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi freelander,
> wenn es die "Anlage" ist auf die du direkt zufährst wenn du die Strandstrasse in richtung Strand fährst ist deine Aussage "bedingt" richtig   in den WINTERMONATEN ist dort KEINE Kette oder ein Schlagbaum, wenn du das Ding hinterm Campingplatz meinst, mit der habe ich KEINERLEI Erfahrung.
> Aber sollte es die sein interessiert es mich was ihr dafür "abnickeln" müßt.
> Habe mir das Teil mal vom Wasser aus angeschaut und konnte mir nicht vorstellen das man über diese Steinplatten die sehr große Spalten hatten (Herbst 03) auch nur ansatzweise einen Trailer schieben kann.



Hi AndreL. Mein Bruder meint die Slippe mit den Betonplatten. Dort ist der Schlagbaum immer verschlossen. Gebühr 25€/Jahr! Die Platten werden regelmäßig neu gesetzt. Eine sehr gut Slippe...... Mit der anderen Slippe hast Du Recht. Im Winter ist sie nicht verschlossen. :m


----------



## AndreL (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi Silverpasi,
bei wem bekomme ich denn gegen die "Gebühr"  den Schlüssel?


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi AndreL. Wenn Du unten an der Slippe stehst und zur Wiese hoch schaust, da wo die Boote und der Traktor stehen, siehst Du ein großes Haus. Dort wohnt der Eigentümer. Sein Name lautet Nipp! Dort bekommst Du den Schlüssel. Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben. Also wir sind äußerst zufrieden mit der Slippe. Auch der Herr Nipp ist sehr nett.....


----------



## Laggo (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Moin Moin,

Ich hab gestern mal getestet wie es Fischmäßig in Dahme aussieht!
Fisch ist noch da , zwar nicht in Massen aber in anständigen größen #6 

Ich war ca. 2 Stunden mit dem Belly draußen und konnte 3 schöne Dorsche (63,58,54) landen :m 
Einen guten hab ich noch direkt beim landen verloren #q 
Bin dann wieder an Land gepaddelt, da die etwas heftige seitliche Strömung auf dauer zu anstrengend war.
Hab dann auf Strandläufer umgerüstet, nach ca. einer Stunde erfolglosem Blinker baden wurde ich unsanft durch ein rucken am anderen ende der Schnurr aus meinen Träumen geweckt |kopfkrat 
Anhieb gesetzt und der Fisch nahm Schnur mein Puls war auf 180 da ich dachte endlich meine erste Mefo am Band zu haben aber nach dem er ca 10 Meter Schnur genommen hatte fing er mit dem Dorschtypischen
headbanging an.
Zum Vorschein kam ein schöner 64er Küsten Dorsch :m 
Ca 3 Auswürfe später hat ich dann nochmal für 3 Sekunden Kontakt, der Fisch stieg dann aber aus 
War trotz miesem Wetter nen geiler Tag, also hoffen wir mal das wir am Samstag passendes Wetter haben |wavey: 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## haukep (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Na das macht doch mut, gute Aussichten sind das allemal   :m  Ich denke schon, dass wir gut Fisch rauskriegen werden   #6


----------



## AndreL (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hallo Leute,
nur noch mal zum besseren Verständniss.
Geplant war den genauen Ort des Angelns kurzfristig festzulegen, da das Wetter  oder besser gesagt die WINDRICHTUNG extrem wichtig für das Slippen der Boote ist. Ich finde die Idee von Süssau mit den Booten nach Dahme zu schleppen um dann anzulegen (was an diesem Strandabschnitt durch den sehr flachen Uferbereich sehr schwierig ist und sicher auch nicht förderlich für Bootsrümpfe durch die Steine) und zu Grillen nicht sehr gut. Die Grillgeschichte sollte wenn nach dem angeln statfinden, da sicher nicht viele Bootsangler lust haben nach einem netten Beisammensein wieder alles einzuräumen und später noch das boot auszuslippen.
Ich denke WENN es schon unbedingt von 2 verschiedenen Stellen aus losgehen soll treffen wir uns hinterher in Süssau zum Grillen (sollte der Wind diese Anlage überhaupt zulassen) da es sicher einfacher ist die Bellyboote einzupacken und die Strecke von Dahme nach Süssau zu fahren, als die Gespanne nach Dahme. Ausserdem ist der Parkplatz in Süssau größer was einen deutlichen Parkvorteil für die Boote bedeutet.


Zuletzt noch etwas,
ich habe ziemlich zu Anfang dieses Treads geschrieben das der Schwerpunkt im Bereich des Bootsangeln liegen soll und NICHT im Bereich der Bellyboote (deshalb steht der Beitrag auch unter Bootsangeln), da sonst immer das Problem entsteht das wir JETZT hier auch haben, es wird ein Strandabschnitt bevorzugt der ÜBERWIEGEND Vorteile für die Bellyboote bietet. Das die Location des Angelns eine "brauchbare" Slipmöglichkeit besitzen MUSS sollte ansich von Anfang an sehr klar gewesen sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die vorgeschlagenen Anlagen sowohl in Süssau wie auch in Hohenfelde bieten auch in unmittelbahrer Nähe akzeptable (sicher nicht die TOPmöglichkeiten, aber doch sehr gute) Angelbedingungen auch für Ufer oder Bellyboatangler. Deshalb sind auch garnicht erst Anlagen wie etwa Neustadt ins Gespräch gekommen, die zwar sehr angenehme Möglichkeiten bieten Boote zu wassern, aber för Bellyboate völlig uninteressant sind.
Was ich damit sagen will ist das wenn jemand ein klassisches Bellyboattreffen möchte ist dieses Treffen nicht das Richtige. Oder anders gesagt, sollte sich das Treffen in soetwas verwandeln ist das nicht das was ich gerne machen wollte und für mich gestorben. 

Frohes neues Jahr und guten Rutsch


----------



## Laggo (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hier wollte Dir bestimmt Niemand in dein Treffen hineinreden, es war nur so eine Idee von mir das mit den Bootsrümpfen hab ich dabei nicht bedacht! |kopfkrat 
Ich bin ja eigentlich auch von einem Kleinboottreffen ausgegangen, aber es scheint ja niemand mehr Platz zu haben für uns 3 BB Kapitäne :c
Ich hab auch kein Problem damit in Süssau, Hohenfelde oder sonstwo mein Belly zu wässern, nach dem Motto neuer Strand neues Glück #6 



> Oder anders gesagt, sollte sich das Treffen in soetwas verwandeln ist das nicht das was ich gerne machen wollte und für mich gestorben.


Nun mal nicht so verärgert sein, ich werd mich auf jeden Fall dem Wetter bzw. den Bootsführern anpassen und ich denk mal Mike und Reppi sehen das ähnlich.

In diesem Sinne, wünsch ich einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr #h 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



> ....das Treffen in soetwas verwandeln ist das nicht das was ich gerne machen wollte und für mich gestorben!



Jau recht hat er.
Lass das mal schön ein Kleinbootstreffen sein.
Ich werde meine Rennbanane schon nass kriegen aber bestimmt nicht an einer Bootsslippe ....der ungünstigste Platz zum starten mit dem BB, wenn gerade geslippt wird.

Sorry Bitte, ich wollte da auch nicht in das Treffen quer reinfunken.  :m 

Guten Rutsch auch. #h


----------



## detlefb (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hmmmmm, Erstmal ein Frohes Neues Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!
vielleicht sollte Andre aud der Nr.1  mal eine Tabelle erstellen, so ala Käptn, Erster und Smutje. Im Moment gehe ich davon aus das ich bei Mefohunter84 mit an "Board" gehe, aber wer weiß, ist das wirklich so?
Dann kann man sehen wo evt. noch Platz ist.
Sicher ist das mein Gummiboot in der Werft, ähm Keller liegt und gewartet wird.......
By the way, da ich die drei Bellykapitäne persönlich kenne, gegrüsse ich ihre Anwesenheit sehr!!!! Sind sie doch fast der Garant für ein gelungenes Treffen :m


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> da ich die drei Bellykapitäne persönlich kenne, gegrüsse ich ihre Anwesenheit sehr!!!! Sind sie doch fast der Garant für ein gelungenes Treffen :m


Das fällt mir auch grad auf #h Leuchtfeuer,Uwe und Mike :q
Mal sehen was das wird.Wettertechnisch.Zur Not wird gewatet.


----------



## Broesel (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

hmm..sollte ich doch noch frei bekommen und das Wetter mitspielen, schau ich auch mal vorbei (als reiner Strandläufer)...was dann weiter geschieht..muß man sehen...


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@Detlef: Ja, die Info, dass Du mit an Board bist, hab ich auch! Ich bin es nämlich auch


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Guten Morgen Kollegen #h
Wenn das Wetter es zulässt wollen wir dann ne Wurst oder sonstwas Grillen?
Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt,wer von Euch hat denn einen Grill oder Dreibein?
Ich würde wieder meinen (nur für Hartgesottene) Knoblauchdip und paar Baguette mitbringen.
Zum Grillen,da nimmt jeder selber das mit was er essen möchte.
Bitte meldet Euch noch wegen des GRILLS.
Wieviele Leudde sind wir denn eigentlich?


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Moin Jörg!

Nen Grill habe ich leider auch nicht, aber ich kann Soßen, Getränke oder sowas mitbringen, je nachdem, was benötigt wird!

Ein Dreibein habe ich, aber wenn Du da drunter feuer macht, kriege ich nur heiße Ruten..


----------



## Reppi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@AndreL
Das die BB-Fraktion hier so reinredet, liegt daran, dass wir anscheinend die Einzigen sind, die hier posten |kopfkrat   
Mir ist der Strand eigentlich auch egal, da wir ja tatsächlich flexibler starten können....
Mir fehlt hier ein wenig der Überblick, wer überhaupt kommt und wen dann ggf. mitnimmt........oder andersrum ausgedrückt, wenn "ihr" unter euch bleiben wollt, ein kurzer Satz und ich bräuchte dann nicht so weit fahren , um meine Banane zu wässern..........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## detlefb (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

so nun kommt ja etwas Bewegung in die Angelegenheit   

Also ich könnte nen Dreibeingrill (50er) mitbringen der ist AB-Treffen erprobt, er hat MIkeFish Hardcore Würstechengrillen überlebt :q .
Es hapert aber an Grillkohle, schon beim "Mini-Küstentreffen" fiel das Grillen mangels Brennstoff aus. Wenn jemand Kohle mitbringt, reise ich neben guter Laune und Tackle, auch mit Grill an. :m 
Trotzdem sollten aber die Bootseigner mal posten wer kommt und mit an Board ist.

@ Reppi, immer ruhig Blut, wir haben dich doch lieb |supergri  :m

Edit @ Broesel, so du kommst, ob du meine Sitzgelegenheit mit anschleppst?? Edit


----------



## AndreL (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi, 
also nen großen Grill habe ich auch und ich bringe ihn auch gerne mit.
Ich werde mich morgen mal ransetzen und die Teilnehmer den Booten zuordnen. Ausserdem möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle dafür entschuldigen falls ich jemanden auf die Füße getreten sein sollte, das war NICHT meine Absicht!!!!!!!!!
Ich freue mich auch über JEDEN der gerne teilnehmen möchte und bin auch durchaus offen für Vorschläge. Allerdings ist es nunmal meine Art die Dinge die ich denke DEUTLICH zu sagen, was villeicht manchmal etwas "drastisch" wirkt.
Ich fände es sehr schön wenn wir uns nach dem Angeln treffen wollen, auch wenn es verschiedene "Angelgebiete" geben sollte. Ich bin nur eben nicht bereit den halben Tag mit fahren und grillen zu verbringen, das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Sinn dieses Treffens.


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@André: Im letzten Satz liegt der Hund begraben


----------



## Reppi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hallo AndreL;
ich bin hier niemanden böse, wenn er seine Meinung vertritt, nehme aber das Recht auch für mich in Anspruch.
Gedacht war die Geschichte ( in meinen Augen) ja auch ein wenig anders...
Ich hatte gehofft, mein BB am Strand liegen zu lassen um einmal vom kleinen Boot zu angeln, oder wie Du selber gesagt hattest..





> @Mike, die Idee mit dem Plätzetauschen finde ich recht interessant, zumal ich noch NIE in einem Bellyboat gesessen habe aber mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eins für Schweden zuzulegen.


Da ja aber leider alle Boote belegt sind, wäre ich natürlich auch mit dem BB zwischen euch rumgeschippert.
Nur wenn ich dann lese,  


> Ich bin nur eben nicht bereit den halben Tag mit fahren und grillen zu verbringen, das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Sinn dieses Treffens.


frage ich mich, wieso man sich denn eigentlich überhaupt treffen soll ??
Ich bin eigentlich auch solch eine Heißdüse, die den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser verbringen möchte, dies wiederspricht aber meiner Auffassung von solch "Treffen"-------da in meinen Augen, das Kennenlernen und Fachsimpeln dazu gehört.
Um es dann mal so drastisch wie Du zu formulieren, ich bin nicht bereit dazu, denn halben Tag durch die Gegend zu fahren, um dann ggf. abends ein Bier mit Dir zu trinken  
Und Mike und Laggo treffe ich ja dann auf unseren Meetings, wo die Netto-Angelzeit nich im Vordergrund steht   |supergri 
Also viel Spass und große Fische !

PS. Auch ich wollte hiermit niemanden auf die Füße treten, ist doch gut, wenn man das hier im Vorwege klärt ! #6


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Leute, mal was ganz praktisches: Wie wollt ihr denn mit den Bellys MIT uns angeln. Es kann doch sein, dass wir raus auf die Bänke Richtung Fahrrinne knallen und da müsst ihr wohl 3 Wochen paddeln.... :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also hier mal mein Vorschlag, der sich ja auch im Mai schon bewährt hat.
1. Mit meiner "Nußschale" donner ich nicht bis nach Dänemark;
2. Vormittags die erste Crew an Bord, dann ne leckre Wurscht und dann die zweite Crew (z.B. Mike und Reppi???)
3. Auch vom Land aus lässt sich so manche gute Mefo erwischen (nachzulesen in einem früheren Thead von meinem Frühjahrsfang in Süssau)
4. Findet dieses Treffen denn bei 7 bf aus W / NW statt?
Auch bei ablandigen Winden dieser Stärke wird`s schwer mit dem Boot trocken ins Wasser bekommen und wieder raus!!! Und der Wind soll noch stärker werden!


----------



## dorschjoe (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Das Wetter sieht nicht gut aus :c .
Alles was über 4-5 Bft ist (auch ablandig) kann man an Angeln wohl nicht mehr denken,was das Angeln vom Boot angeht.
Ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht(DWD)  |gr: .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## detlefb (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier mal mein Vorschlag, der sich ja auch im Mai schon bewährt hat.
> 1. Mit meiner "Nußschale" donner ich nicht bis nach Dänemark;
> 2. Vormittags die erste Crew an Bord, dann ne leckre Wurscht und dann die zweite Crew (z.B. Mike und Reppi???)
> 3. Auch vom Land aus lässt sich so manche gute Mefo erwischen (nachzulesen in einem früheren Thead von meinem Frühjahrsfang in Süssau)
> ...



Jupp, 
gut gesagt #6 ähm geschrieben  
Die Wetteraussichten sind wirklich nicht so prall. Da kommt doch einiges aus Westen.  
Aber wer weiß schon genau was kommt.
Beobachten wir das mal.....


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

mhhh, ich sehe da auch ein bissl schwarz mit dem Wind, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt,,,


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Wenn der Schlauch nicht gewässert werden kann ziehen wir die Wathosen an:q
Andy Thomsen hat da paar wunderschöne Foddos am letzten WE gemacht.
Guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=42950


....und da sind auch schöne Fische in der Brandung


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@ Detlef
"Alle für Einnen und Jeder für sich". Ähhmmm. Ich meine natürlich, dass ich für Euch da bin (grins):

@ Jörg
Genau so wird`s gemacht. Aus der Not wird eine Tugend gemacht. Dabeisein ist Allllllles!
Aber die Bilder sind schon der Hammer. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass diese Art von Angeln noch Spaß macht. Immer die "Hände hoch" im Wasser. Wir sind doch keine "Verbrecher" (grins)!!!


----------



## detlefb (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Man Jörg, 
das ist echt Hardcore. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Warum biste nicht zu mir gekommen hätten wir doch noch einen klönen können:q  :q 
Und du hättest ne "Free Of Charge" Unterwasser Masssage bekommen :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Man Jörg,
> das ist echt Hardcore. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Warum biste nicht zu mir gekommen hätten wir doch noch einen klönen können:q  :q
> Und du hättest ne "Free Of Charge" Unterwasser Masssage bekommen :q  :q


Warst Du das da im Wasser?????????????????????????????
Die Bilder sind von Andreas Thomsen


----------



## AndreL (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi Leute,
wenn sich der Wetterbericht bestätigt sieht es "sehr" düster aus für Samstag.

P.S. habe immer noch keine Zeit gefunden die Boote den Teilnehmern "zuzuordnen" SORRY, werde es morgen versuchen Habe noch ein 2. Boot mit 2 freien Plätzen organisiert.


----------



## detlefb (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Warst Du das da im Wasser?????????????????????????????
> Die Bilder sind von Andreas Thomsen



Neeeee, ich hab sowas mal in Dahme probiert.
Das ist echt schmerzhaft an den Kronjuwelen..... skol


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Also 1. Crew: Detlef und haukep
2. Crew Mike und Reppi???

Hallo ihr beiden (Mike und Reppi), ist`s genehm???


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Dann brauch ich nen Platz für nachmittags?!


----------



## dorschjoe (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Mit dem Wind das wird nicht besser,zur Zeit 8/9 SW mit Orkanböen (DWD).
Wenn es nicht besser wird und so sieht es ja aus,wollen wir das ganze dann auf das nächste Wochenende verschieben???

Gruß Andreas


----------



## detlefb (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

stimmt.....

hier sieht auch nicht gut aus: http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/wind_ngermany78.htm


----------



## AndreL (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi, 
so wie es aussieht können wir den 8. offenbar tatsächlich känzeln :c .
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/windkarten?09&LANG=de&WIND=g099&KUST=00137
Für mich ist ein WE später auch OK wie von Dorschjoe vorgeschlagen also der 15.01.05.
Zu 95% kriege ich das 2. Boot auch an diesem Termin.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Schade, aber an dem WE kann ich nicht.


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

ich mach das mal anders...

ich erscheine nicht....  ich mach nämlich lieber mal nen laggomikeuwebbtreff wieder mit,
wo spass nen garant ist...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Jau Medo so seh ich das auch.  :m 
Wahrscheinlich sind wohl auch gerade derwegen bei uns immer Bootsleute mit von der Partie.  :m  #h


----------



## detlefb (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Son Dreck,

Wind oder auch Flaute, ich bin draußen. Gerad bin aus dem Krankenhaus zurück. Mein Sohnemann hatte nen Unfall zu Hause.
Die Wunde am Fuß mußte mit 10 Stichen genäht werden, + Gipsschiene und Krücken.... Nun darf ich ihn Samstag, zum Verbandwechsel, wieder hinfahren.

Schade aber nicht zu ändern.....

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und ne masse Fisch!!!!!


@ Mefohunter84 beame doch deine Festnetznr. als PN


----------



## haukep (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Ich denke auch, dass ich vieleicht kurzfristig absagen muss, weil es sein kann, dass ich Sa. nach Bremen muss... mal sehen!


----------



## AndreL (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi,
so also der 8.1. ist gestorben. Vorhersage bis Windstärke 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

moin Andre,

gute Entscheidund #6 

Leider kann ich am 15.1 nicht. 

So ein Treffen kann man eh öfter machen.


----------



## AndreL (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi Detlef,
sehe ich auch so! Lieber einmal mehr vorsichtig als ein Leben lang TOT.
Der 15. war ja erstmal nur ein Vorschlag, wir können auch gerne einen anderen Tag ins Auge fassen....... Mir ist etwas später ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, ausserdem schon 3 Leute per PN mitgeteilt das ihnen der 15. auch nicht passt.
Naja denn auf ein neues.


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Moin Ihr Soft-Egg´s ,
morgen nachmittag,spätestens um 14.00 Uhr bin ich an der Küste und erhole mich von einer anstrengenden Woche.
Wenn mich einer sucht, ich stehe mit meiner Spinnrute vorne im Wasser :q


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@ AndreL,

stimmt man muß das nicht "übers Knie brechen".
Bei der Vorhersage ist an Land bleiben die bessere Wahl.
Sicher gibt es von oh-nemo später Bilder, der Egg-Massage :q  :q 

Planen wir halt neu. In paar Tagen sollte mein AB einen neuén Impeller haben.
Dann gibt es in meiner Gummiwurst einen weiteren Sitzplatz.

Schaun wir mal........


----------



## haukep (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Und, welcher Termin schwebt euch so vor?


----------



## dorschjoe (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Werde Samstag  in Grömitz oder Süssau mal einen Versuch starten,wenn der Wind mit macht.
Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust,das Treffen wird ja wohl erst später stattfinden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## detlefb (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Lust schon, leider ist ein Erste-Hilfe Lehrgang gebucht.
Den brauch für den Jugendleiterschein! Deutschland sollte man umtaufen in Scheinland.
Nur zum Kinder in die Welt setzen braucht man keinen Schein, obwohl es da sicher angebracht wäre


----------



## Viktoria-Fischer (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hallo Andreas

Ich bin wie immer dabei.

Gruß Matze


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@Dorschjoe: Hast Du noch ein Plätzchen frei an Bord?


----------



## dorschjoe (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@haukep: Leider nicht sind schon zu zweit.


----------



## haukep (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Naja, macht ja nix, dann geht es in die Brandung


----------



## AndreL (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

Hi Leute,
ich würde am Samstag auch gerne rausfahren, allerding von Putgarden aus auf Platte! Bei angesagten 2-3 ein optimales Wetter für da oben. Allerdings kann ich das erst morgen genau sagen, da bei meiner Sch..... A-Klasse das Automatikgetriebe der meinung war es müsse mal kurz das Zeitliche segnen. Soll heißen wenn die Kiste nicht bis morgen Mittag fertig ist habe ich kein Auto mit AHK!
Ansonsten.....@ Haukep, ich habe noch Platz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kleinboot und Bellyboattreffen*

@Andre: Ich bin dabei!!!!


----------

